# Anyone Hunt Appling County ? Report please



## BoxCallWillie (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking to possibly joining a lease
in appling . I am looking to see some
reports on this county if anyone here hunts it .
Pics would be great too .

Thanks in advance 

BCW


----------



## burkecountydeer (Dec 3, 2007)

I dont hunt there but I know theres alot of deer around there .


----------



## Georgia27 (Dec 3, 2007)

Good Bucks!!!! Went to Bullard Creek Hunt this past week and seen a couple good bucks come off the appling CO. Tract. .  If yall need any more members let this fellar know.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks guys...
Anyone else want to chime in on appling ?

Georgia27 I'll keep you in mind .....

BCW


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 3, 2007)

My wifes father has 200 acres down there. dont go there much. I think the county record is in the mid 130's.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Dec 3, 2007)

My wifes father has 200 acres down there. dont go there much. I think the county record is in the mid 130's.

Thanks Buckbacks 
When was that taken , if you know ?
Dont see to much on here about appling
I know it holds deer, just trying to find
some more info about the deer ,turkey harvest
for this year . I wont be hunting it this year but next
08-09 season .


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 5, 2007)

check with robert carter in the trad forum. he has all the info for appling.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks again buckbacks

I will do that...

BCW


----------



## bollweevil (Dec 20, 2007)

Been a slow year this year as far as i know.  not alot of good bucks killed in the lower end of the county that i have seen.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Feb 7, 2008)

I went up Sat. and looked over the lease,its just outside
of Surrency .  I wasnt real impressed , but talking to the
president of the club, he said every one in that area had a slow year. I confirmed that to from some locals at Parkers.
They said this year was the worst they had seen in a long 
time. This property boarders severial other leases to the east and north. 
Im just wondering if its because of the lack of water this year or what for the vegatation .  there is a small lake/ pond there on the property. Actualy a pit they had dug clay from and it had filled with water probably a 3-5 acre area.

Im gonna still give it a go. Just wonder what has caused the slow year in these areas ?

Anyone have any ideas on this ?
Thanks guys, BCW


----------



## gafireman224 (Feb 19, 2008)

hi all


----------

